# Synthroid side effects



## timmie (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi, has anyone a stomach problem like acid reflex cause by synthroid?


----------



## SoozieDoozie (Jun 13, 2014)

I have been on synthroid since my total TT in July and YES I have had acid reflux problems. My doctor told me to start taking omeprazole once a day for 2 weeks. It has not helped and I will revisit the subject with him on my next visit.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome; it could but it is more likely caused by the fact that you need the Synthroid!

What's going on? Care to fill us in on your situation?

Also, are you taking brand name Synthroid or a generic? Did you take it on an empty stomach or not?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I have horrible acid reflux when I'm hypo (and sometimes hyper, too). When is the last time you did labs?


----------

